# Why have I stopped losing weight?



## Knightly85 (10 Aug 2020)

I started cycling 4 months ago when I weighed 104 kilos, after 3 months of healthy eating, cycling and exercise I lost 15 kilos. One month ago i weighed 89 kilos since then i have cycled around 350 miles eaten healthy and I've also been doing insanity 3/4 times a week which is a 40 min high intense cardio workout and yet im still 89 kilos. Maybe I'm gaining muscle but to lose nothing at all hurts after all this work I've been doing.


----------



## si_c (10 Aug 2020)

Congrats on the weight loss - 15kg is a decent amount. That being said weight loss happens in the kitchen as a general rule rather than through exercise. If you're not losing any weight then you likely need to reduce your food intake a little - increasing your mileage will help a little but it will also make you want to eat more.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Aug 2020)

The lighter you are the less calories your body needs. You’ve reached a new equilibrium and need to eat less and / or exercise more to make more progress.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Aug 2020)

Before everyone tells you to eat less, how much are you eating?


----------



## HMS_Dave (10 Aug 2020)

Scales are half the picture. Measure yourself instead...


----------



## Knightly85 (10 Aug 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Before everyone tells you to eat less, how much are you eating?


My intake of calories on an average day is between 1600-2000 calories and on a Sunday which is my rest day around 2500-3000


----------



## HMS_Dave (10 Aug 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> My intake of calories on an average day is between 1600-2000 calories and on a Sunday which is my rest day around 2500-3000


How long have you 'plateaued'?


----------



## HMS_Dave (10 Aug 2020)

Nevermind, so a month... According to the NHS it takes 12 weeks for your body to adapt to a change in lifestyle. Which puts that 3 months of weight loss bang on that. You might need to mix things up. I would at first carry on for a few more weeks and measure yourself. Then i'd look and introducing a new regime. Throw a bit of gentle lifting in or some different exercise. Move your rest/cheat day to another day. Keep your body guessing.


----------



## screenman (10 Aug 2020)

I would stop eating custard tarts and drinking Efes, opps sorry that is me , well done on the weight loss. Could you lose a few stone for me please, save me doing it.


----------



## Knightly85 (10 Aug 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> How long have you 'plateaued'?


Little over 4 weeks


----------



## Knightly85 (10 Aug 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> Nevermind, so a month... According to the NHS it takes 12 weeks for your body to adapt to a change in lifestyle. Which puts that 3 months of weight loss bang on that. You might need to mix things up. I would at first carry on for a few more weeks and measure yourself. Then i'd look and introducing a new regime. Throw a bit of gentle lifting in or some different exercise. Move your rest/cheat day to another day. Keep your body guessing.


Might be a good idea


----------



## vickster (10 Aug 2020)

Similar thread here
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/advice-on-my-diet-stuck-on-a-plateau.264305/


----------



## Ridgeway (10 Aug 2020)

Or just eat less and ride more

I've been trying to kid myself over the last few weeks that i can "ride off" another 5kgs but i'm stuck at 74-75kgs, need to get to 70ish and the only way is to reduce calorie intake, it has to happen


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> I started cycling 4 months ago when I weighed 104 kilos, after 3 months of healthy eating, cycling and exercise I lost 15 kilos. One month ago i weighed 89 kilos since then i have cycled around 350 miles eaten healthy and I've also been doing insanity 3/4 times a week which is a 40 min high intense cardio workout and yet im still 89 kilos. Maybe I'm gaining muscle but to lose nothing at all hurts after all this work I've been doing.


Your body is probably a lot more efficient now than it was when you first started. If so, then you would have to increase your workload to burn the same amount of energy.


----------



## sleuthey (10 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> The lighter you are the less calories your body needs. You’ve reached a new equilibrium and need to eat less and / or exercise more to make more progress.



^^ this

Also I think weight is a red herring in your situation- try and take more notice of body fat percentage, you can get tested on a machine in boots for a quid


----------

